# The National Competition



## AndrewQLD (5/10/05)

Mike Leupold has emailed me with some details for the National Comp and I have asked his permission to post the details to this site, which he has kindly agreed I could do. So in the hope this will give people a better idea of what to do if you qualify here it is. Also note that the judging date is the 2nd october so there is still plenty of time for entries to be sent.

Cheers
Andrew

State delegates are sending me their qualifying entrants list with contact details.

If you have qualified it will not be necessary for you to fill in any form just fix a label to the bottle/s with the details asked for below.

Bottles to be labelled clearly, with entrants name and Beer category and style. Entry fee $5

Brewing method eg Kit, extract, mini mash, mash etc.

Entries to be sent to Mike Leupold asap, 5 Ellis Ave Eden Hills, SA 5050 08) 8278 6696

Judging is not until 22nd Oct., however the sooner they get here the better.


Cheers, Mike


----------



## SteveSA (5/10/05)

Judging is actually 22nd October


----------



## Gough (5/10/05)

Thanks AndrewQLD.

Shawn.


----------



## Snow (5/10/05)

Thanks for chasing that up, Andrew.

Does anybody know when we can expect results from the ACTABC?

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/10/05)

Snow said:


> Thanks for chasing that up, Andrew.
> 
> Does anybody know when we can expect results from the ACTABC?
> 
> ...



Hopefuly thursday, If that is the case qualifiers can send their entries friday, and they should arrive with a week to spare, fingers crossed :huh: .

cheers
andrew


----------



## Stagger (6/10/05)

We only got our results 15 min ago, so yours wont be to long, I would think. You guys had some nice beer i had a taste of all i think.


Stagger


----------



## Stagger (6/10/05)

Has any body got a copy of the entre form for the Nationals


Stagger


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/10/05)

Stagger said:


> Has any body got a copy of the entre form for the Nationals
> 
> 
> Stagger
> [post="81394"][/post]​



Stagger, there is no form for the Nationals, have a look at the top of this thread fo info on sending entries.

cheers
Andrew


----------



## Stagger (6/10/05)

Cheers Andrew

Did you have a stout in the Canberra comp

Stagger


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/10/05)

A brown porter I think, from memory. I don't have my sheet here and can't remember if I sent a stout or porter :blink: . Hope you had a successful day Stagger, and good luck in the nationals.
Still waiting on my results and keeping fingers crossed.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (6/10/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> A brown porter I think, from memory. I don't have my sheet here and can't remember if I sent a stout or porter :blink: . Hope you had a successful day Stagger, and good luck in the nationals.
> Still waiting on my results and keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Cheers
> ...



Anyone in Qld got results yet? - nothing here...


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/10/05)

there are some results here http://www.canberrabrewers.org/phpBB2/view...c.php?p=392#392
But I am not sure if they are just for the ACT brewers, is your name in there Ross?

Andrew


----------



## Ross (6/10/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> there are some results here http://www.canberrabrewers.org/phpBB2/view...c.php?p=392#392
> But I am not sure if they are just for the ACT brewers, is your name in there Ross?
> 
> Andrew
> [post="81438"][/post]​



Hopefully just ACT brewers - wrong Ross, DAMN B)


----------



## Snow (7/10/05)

Well my name's not in there, so they must be just the ACT brewers  

- Snow


----------



## Ross (7/10/05)

Snow said:


> Well my name's not in there, so they must be just the ACT brewers
> 
> - Snow
> [post="81526"][/post]​



Exactly what I thought when I didn't see your name there  

They're buggers not giving us our results yet, with the nationals so close as well - the suspense is killing - here's hoping it's not a big anticlimax....


----------



## bonk (7/10/05)

can we email someone there and ask if they are ready ??

(not that i'm expecting to place or anything :unsure: )


----------



## Ross (7/10/05)

bonk said:


> can we email someone there and ask if they are ready ??
> 
> (not that i'm expecting to place or anything :unsure: )
> [post="81548"][/post]​



Bonk,

I asked on Monday & got an email reply saying, we would hopefully have results emailed to us Thursday, with notes posted Friday (today). So guessing we'll hear sometime today - Hope you do well...


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/10/05)

Ross said:


> bonk said:
> 
> 
> > can we email someone there and ask if they are ready ??
> ...



I have left email messages yesterday and today and also tried phoning but no answer, all we can do is wait, I am sure it won't be long. Sorry for the delay guys.

Andrew


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/10/05)

Just spoke to Stephen, he has been in bed with the flu but the results are being collated and will be emailed by tomorrow night. The main hold up was judging went through to tuesday and wednesday night, and they also judged tasmania and some WA entries as well.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Tony (7/10/05)

Meanwhile in the ACT.....................


Heheheheheh  

"Those bloody queenslanders will be chewing the ends off their fingers............ should we make em wait another day?"

"Yeah Its to far for them to drive to beat it out of us...... lets tell them we are sick"

 

hehehehehe


----------



## Ross (9/10/05)

Any one heard anything yet?...

So much for Saturday  ...


----------



## Batz (9/10/05)

Ross said:


> Any one heard anything yet?...
> 
> So much for Saturday  ...
> [post="81826"][/post]​




Bugger :angry: 

Have the results in my email inbox but my old computer does not have what it takes to open the attachment :angry: 

Can someone who also has the results post them here in a different format?


----------



## bonk (9/10/05)

hey batz, hope this helps

Entry	Catergory	Sub	Brewer	Points
149 1	3	Justin Boencke	87
148	1	3	Ross Kendrick	78.5
140	1	3	Ross Kendrick	60.5
119	2	5	Jeff Battye	100
144	2	4	Ross Kendrick	88.5
141	2	2	Ross Kendrick	87.5
134	2	2	Andrew Clarke	79
131	2	2	Andrew Clarke	76
163	3	2	Ross Kendrick	106.5
133	3	2	Andrew Clarke	102.5
165	3	2	Justin Boencke	83
166	3	4	Justin Boencke	76.5
129	4	1	Ross Kendrick	107
147	4	5	Ross Kendrick	88
142	4	5	Ross Kendrick	84
168	4	4	Andrew Clarke	78
135	4	5	Steve Wharton	39
174	6	1	Steve Wharton	111.5
178	6	4	Ross Kendrick	109
177	6	3	Ross Kendrick	104
127	6	4	Justin Boencke	64
169	7	4	Ross Kendrick	95.5
130	7	7	Andrew Clarke	88
145	7	1	Justin Boencke	45
164	8	2	Ross Kendrick	103.5
170	8	3	Ross Kendrick	102
124	8	5	Jeff Battye	102
128	8	3	Jeff Battye	87
143	9	2	Ross Kendrick	76.5
146	9	3	Ross Kendrick	76.5
126	10	2	Jeff Battye	87
125	11	2	Andrew Clarke	111
136	12	3	Steve Wharton	108.5
132	12	1	Steve Wharton	95
167	13	4	Justin Boencke	67


and way to go ross ! 

View attachment qld_res.txt


----------



## Ross (9/10/05)

Well done Qld  ...

In perspective, if our results counted in Canberra, we would have got 3 x 1st, 5 x 2nd, 1 x3rd.

My first "rating" comp & all from my first 3 months of AG brewing - stoked  


How do we know what's eligable for the Nationals??

Cheers Ross


----------



## bonk (9/10/05)

well it won't be my kolsch with 45 points  

i thought it was the 1st, 2nd and 3rd places and 60% of the score, hopefully the score sheets will help that out, or someone from the act will let us know.


----------



## Ross (10/10/05)

I got an email from Stephen saying that to be eligible for Nationals he believes:
1st, 2nd or 3rd with minimum 90 points.

That would give me 7 qualifying, I think?


----------



## bonk (10/10/05)

crap, looks like i don't make it this year.. by 3 points!!! :angry:


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/10/05)

Ok, here is the list with the eligible entries marked. good luck everyone in the nationals. A big thanks also to the canberra brewers for judging this year it was greatly appreciated.
here are the requirements for entrie into the Nats.
Col A = Entry Number
Col B = AABC Style (from 1 low alc to 13 specialty)
Col C = Sub style (eg Robust Porter or Brown Porter)
Col D = Brewer
Col D = points fro 150 max
Check with AABA but we work 1st second or third with minimum 90 points are eligible
Your beers were all judged randomly mixed with ACT Entries with in the head style



Entry	Catergory	Sub	Brewer	Points	
149	1	3	Justin Boencke	87	
148	1	3	Ross Kendrick	78.5	
140	1	3	Ross Kendrick	60.5	
119	2	5	Jeff Battye	100	eligible
144	2	4	Ross Kendrick	88.5	
141	2	2	Ross Kendrick	87.5	
134	2	2	Andrew Clarke	79	
131	2	2	Andrew Clarke	76	
163	3	2	Ross Kendrick	106.5	eligible
133	3	2	Andrew Clarke	102.5	eligible
165	3	2	Justin Boencke	83	
166	3	4	Justin Boencke	76.5	
129	4	1	Ross Kendrick	107	eligible
147	4	5	Ross Kendrick	88	
142	4	5	Ross Kendrick	84	
168	4	4	Andrew Clarke	78	
135	4	5	Steve Wharton	39	
174	6	1	Steve Wharton	111.5	eligible
178	6	4	Ross Kendrick	109	eligible
177	6	3	Ross Kendrick	104	eligible
127	6	4	Justin Boencke	64	
169	7	4	Ross Kendrick	95.5	eligible
130	7	7	Andrew Clarke	88	
145	7	1	Justin Boencke	45	
164	8	2	Ross Kendrick	103.5	eligible
170	8	3	Ross Kendrick	102	eligible
124	8	5	Jeff Battye	102	eligible
128	8	3	Jeff Battye	87	
143	9	2	Ross Kendrick	76.5	
146	9	3	Ross Kendrick	76.5	
126	10	2	Jeff Battye	87	
125	11	2	Andrew Clarke	111	eligible
136	12	3	Steve Wharton	108.5	eligible
132	12	1	Steve Wharton	95	eligible
167	13	4	Justin Boencke	67


----------



## Batz (10/10/05)

My Scottish 80/- made it , so did my Altbeir
That's two out of four , and the other two where not too far off either.

Thanks to AndrewQld , and the Canberra brewers for this , much appreciated :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## Batz (10/10/05)

Oh

The Altbier is the one we brewed at Batz Brewery with old Kenny , your Xmas Case addition

Batz


----------



## bonk (10/10/05)

well done batz and everyone else who made it 

i guess i'll just have to settle for some of the best beer in qld not the country 

good luck to everyone


----------



## Peter Wadey (10/10/05)

Ross,
15 beers in that list and all made in 3 months!
A gold star for effort at the very least.
I envy your spare time.

Good luck,
Peter


----------



## Ross (10/10/05)

Peter Wadey said:


> Ross,
> 15 beers in that list and all made in 3 months!
> A gold star for effort at the very least.
> I envy your spare time.
> ...



Averaging 6 to 7 a month, when I'm home  

Entered a few I shouldn't, but wanted to see if the feedback agreed with my thoughts...
Just had my Nationals entries collected - Good luck to all at the next level...


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/10/05)

Jeff Battye
Ross kendrick
Steve Wharton

Can you please email me [email protected] with contact details, name, address, phone number and email address. a list of beers you are entering including if it is ag, partial, extract or kit.
I need to forward these details to the National organiser with a list of entries. And get your entries sent ASAP so they have a chance to settle.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Tony (10/10/05)

Wow Ross, what a great result.

champion effort.

congrats to all other winners too 

I think Ross is going to have to become known as B52

the carpet bomber.

having lots of beers on the run has its advantages hey mate  

told you your beers were good :chug: 

which beers did you get through mate.

i sent my Aussie ale, scottish 80/- and ironbark smoked ale last week.

im not getting into the legalities of what qualifies again h34r: 

cheers


----------



## Ross (11/10/05)

Tony said:


> Wow Ross, what a great result.
> 
> champion effort.
> 
> ...



Tony, 

Schwarzbier, Alt, Oatmeal Stout, Sweet Stout, Dark ale, APA & Export Lager.

Best of luck again to all....


----------



## Snow (11/10/05)

Well done Ross and all the others. Ross you sure know how to cover the field! Good effort! 

Looks like there's going to be a good contingent of AHB regulars represented in the Nats this year. Go you good things!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## sluggerdog (11/10/05)

congratulations to all involved. Looking forward to the xmas case :chug: 

Good luck with the nationals!


----------



## Gough (11/10/05)

Yep, congratulations Ross, Batz and all the qualifiers.  Jeez, I was happy enough with 1 beer Ross, have you got any left to actually drink? :lol: 

Shawn.


----------



## Ross (11/10/05)

Gough said:


> Yep, congratulations Ross, Batz and all the qualifiers.  Jeez, I was happy enough with 1 beer Ross, have you got any left to actually drink? :lol:
> 
> Shawn.
> [post="82070"][/post]​



Nearly down to my last 200L :chug:


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/10/05)

Ross said:


> Nearly down to my last 200L :chug:
> [post="82074"][/post]​



 Horrors! :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Tony (11/10/05)

Is the APA an american pale ale ross?

It will be the only one in a catagory with one of mine.

mine is an aussie pale ale though.

the poor old POR will pale in comparison :unsure: 

cheers


----------



## Tony (11/10/05)

oh just a quickie........

i just had a look and i have 150 liters in firmenters in the garage

and 50 liters of my Bulls Tail Pale Ale brewing in the fridge.

bloody hell i have some bottling to do on the weekend :blink:


----------



## Ross (11/10/05)

Tony said:


> Is the APA an american pale ale ross?
> 
> It will be the only one in a catagory with one of mine.
> 
> ...



Yep American - I think you might have the edge though  ...

Best of luck with them Tony...


----------



## big d (11/10/05)

well done qld brewers.shame you have to go to act to get into the nationals.bit like us territorians having to go else where as well.
hey bonk maybe you should try and rouse up some interest over darwin way comp wise so as to get a foot hold into the nationals.not sure whats involved but there would be heaps of help /advice available from other ststes.

cheers
big d


----------

